# Will this work?



## v35b (Aug 10, 2011)

They all germinated with paper towels in 40hrs.Still waiting for the G13 N.L. Fem auto.

Just doing it till they get some roots.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 10, 2011)

I would think it would. just keep the water good and aerated.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 11, 2011)

You are going to need to cover the top of the rockwool somehow as it will get algae.  I usually bury mine in the hydrotron.


----------



## v35b (Aug 11, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You are going to need to cover the top of the rockwool somehow as it will get algae.  I usually bury mine in the hydrotron.



I will once they pop.


----------



## v35b (Aug 13, 2011)

Now to the 18gal DWC.


----------

